# Dr. Joe Medicine Crow, War Chief, WWII Badass is 102



## LibraryLady (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr. Joe Medicine Crow, the last living Plains Indian war chief, celebrates 102nd birthday

www.badassoftheweek.com/medicinecrow.html

I've met this man, heard him speak and am in awe of his stories and accomplishments.

LL


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2015)

How extremely cool.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 28, 2015)

I can only imagine the history he could provide!


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't the words to describe how awesome this man is.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dr. Joe. Quite a life story there!!


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow. Good post 'LL.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

Barbarian said:


> Wow. Good post 'LL.



Even cooler, is LL's attended some of his talks at the Community College on the Crow Reservation, and we've both met him.  I did not realize who I was meeting at the time, due to the event we were attending and being pulled away to get some things done for another very respected Crow elder.


----------

